# دورة متكاملة وشاملة عن هندسة اطفاء الحريق بالصور والجداول (fire fighting)



## eng abdoo (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه وعلى اله افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم

اما بعد

لقد بحثت فى النت عن مواضيع عن هندسة اطفاء الحرائق 

ولكنى لم أجد مواضيع مكتملة عن هذا الموضوع الهام

فقمت بعمل بحث عن هذا الموضوع والذى أضعه بين ايديكم 

وهذا البحث يحتوى على المعلومات المطلوبة والصور والجداول التوضيحية

ويعتبر دورة متكاملة لتصميم أنظمة مكافحة الحريق بالمياه وايضا بالطفايات اليدوية


سائلا المولى سبحانه وتعالى ان ينفع به 

وان يتقبل منى هذا الجهد المتواضع


للتحميل على اكثر من سيرفر

http://www.multiupload.com/MOAP8NOK44

اسالكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب

دمتم فى حفظ الله​


----------



## ameeno (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأن يثقّل عملك هذا في الميزان


----------



## ameeno (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد تصفحت الدورة على عجالة, وهذا رأيي :

عمل راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

بل روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


بل أكثر من ذلك

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر حسن (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل يا هندسة


----------



## ameeno (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر حسن قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل يا هندسة




قم بالتحميل من هذا الرابط:

http://hotfile.com/dl/137862011/2c22ab6/____.rar.html


----------



## yosief soliman (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## e-rsha (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## mohamed mech (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rafeek.shallan (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزالك اللة خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أخى الكريم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## eng abdoo (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام 

وارجو كتابة رأيكم عن هذه الدورة .. واى سؤال تطلبوه 

ولمن طلب الروابط 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L8IZCKOD

او

http://www.uploadking.com/8C079BGV6M

او

http://www.wupload.com/file/2619301437/????_??_?????_?????_??????.rar

او

http://www.uploadhere.com/ZBX92GOPUS

دمتم بخير


----------



## بولو اخضر (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلاً


----------



## M.akmal (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا مجهود ممتاز
*​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

دورة ممتازه فعلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكررا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## eng abdoo (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## engsalameh (22 فبراير 2012)

اخواني الكرام هذه الروابط لاتعمل !!


----------



## sambeirut (22 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل....


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (23 مارس 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل اخى


----------



## Haitham MikaPower (23 مارس 2012)

_*جزالك اللة خيرا*_


----------



## أحلام تالة (1 أبريل 2012)

*الروابط لا تعمل وشكراً سلفاً 
:d*


----------



## حسن على ابوبكر (6 أبريل 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو ارسال هذه الدوره
لانها مهمه جدا عندى ولاننى اعمل فى هذا المجال واود الاستفاده منكم وشكر لك يا هندسه


----------



## كوكو01234 (5 مايو 2012)

الف الف الف شكر ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## eng.moohamed (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## osama ghazy (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل وكذلك ايضا ملفات التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wms71 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الروابط لا تعمل اخي العزيز...وشكرا*


----------



## abdo_elnadry (14 ديسمبر 2012)

احتاج هذه الدورة والروابط فارغة


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يناير 2013)

من فضلك اخى الكريم

اعد رفع الرابط مرة اخرى لو تكرمت


----------



## توتة85 (26 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## توتة85 (26 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد رجب 12 (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ابومارية (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
الروابط كلها لا تعمل


----------



## دوت عربى (9 فبراير 2013)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (9 فبراير 2013)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل ( جربت الروابط كلها )


----------



## am11 (10 فبراير 2013)

لا تعمل الروااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط


----------



## amr fathy (25 فبراير 2013)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## SAIFASAD (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا......................


----------



## fadl.waled (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## smraaalnel (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (18 مايو 2013)

انت انسان محترم جدا


----------



## hema_farid (21 مايو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ...... نرجو رابط شغال​


----------



## ربايعه (22 مايو 2013)

ولا رابط بشتغل


----------



## engineer (22 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

